# Good Luck, Happy Halloween



## scubafilos (Oct 11, 2009)

you too! Happy Halloween! Hope the weather holds out for everyone. Have fun!!


----------



## miles (Sep 18, 2013)

You as well stay safe and have a great time everyone!


----------



## ichasiris (Aug 8, 2014)

What is everyone doing today?! I hope everyone's plans work out! I'm going to check the national weather, haha.

Gotta make bat cakepops today, having my sis and some girls over to help with costumes/makeup, then going downtown.

Supposed to get cool tonight here, but my costume consists of a long sleeve thermal and sweat pants, so I should be good


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Have a great Halloween everyone!


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Hear, hear La Bruja!


----------



## roach (Oct 30, 2013)

Happy Halloween to all and I wish great success to all my fellow hunters !!! But the most important thing not to forget have FUN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Skeletoncrew (Oct 10, 2013)




----------



## Abysome1 (Aug 8, 2014)

Happy Halloween to you All ! Happy Haunting


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

Have a spectacularly spooky fun time, ya'll!!


----------



## Buggula (Jun 26, 2008)

Have a great one folks!!


----------



## Countess No (Sep 20, 2014)

Happy Halloween!


----------



## The Regent of Shadows (Jul 22, 2012)

*Good Luck from China*

Happy Halloween Everyone!! It is almost midnight here in China and I just wanted to wish you all a Happy Halloween and a spooky evening! Hope everyone's costumes and houses turn out well. Cant wait to be back in the states for next years Halloween! 
Happy Haunting from Beijing.


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Happy Halloween! Hope everyone has a great day! !


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Have a Happy and safe Halloween, my fellow haunters!!


----------



## BillyBones (Aug 17, 2011)

Wishing everyone a safe and fun Halloween.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Have a great, safe, happy one kids!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Have an Happy Hallowe'en, a spooky All Hallow's Eve and a Blessed Samhain!!! I hope the night is fantastic for everyone!!


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

Happy Hallowe'en everybody! Wishing all a safe, scary, & happy one....


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

It's almost time. I'm sitting here all corseted up in my witch costume and I can't breathe (I'm a hefty gal.) LOL It's so quiet right now. I can't imagine a kid being more excited on Christmas morning than I am right now.
The weather is gorgeous. I cannot wait. Bring it on!!!!! 

HAPPY HALLOWEEN to all you wonderful HF members. 

~ Hilda


----------



## blowmoldcrazy (Jul 22, 2013)

Happy Halloween everyone!!!! The big day is finally here


----------



## GiggleingGhost (Aug 10, 2014)

Happy Halloween everybody! May you lines be long, the weather good and your candy not run out!!!! Happy Halloween one and all!!

GiggleingGhost


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin (Jun 20, 2010)

Sorry im late!


----------

